# colonoscopy done great experience



## karlastitches (Mar 18, 2003)

I had my colonoscopy this morning at 7am. All I remember is telling them I couldn't feel the effects of the medicine, and she said, you will, the next thing I know I was in recovery. I have good news too, the rectal bleeding is definately coming from my internal hemmorhoid. They did find a small rectal polyp, but he said it was not cancerous. They send all of them to pathology, but I am not worried, just relieved. If anyone out there is afraid, rest easy, the test was a breeze. Since they did find and remove the small polyp, I will definately not hesitate to have it done again.Karla


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

in england they dont put u to sleep of give u another to calm u down. i think i might have to have one done which is y im so scared


----------

